
Ask HN: Best Gandi.net Alternative for Managing Domains? - mvanga
I currently manage a bunch of my domains on Gandi.net, but in light of their response to recent events (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22001822) I&#x27;m looking to transfer my domains to a different provider.<p>Does anyone here have any specific recommendations?
======
davchana
I am happy with Cloudflare, Namecheap, Dynadot & Hexonet.

